# Suche günstige Alternative zum Surface



## PhoenixEX (11. Juni 2018)

*Suche günstige Alternative zum Surface*

Hallo Leute,

ich brauche quasi ein günstigere Alternative zum Surface.
Wichtig dabei ist, dass ich auch eine Tastatur(wie das Surface) habe.

Weitere Kriterien:
+leichtes Gewicht
+gutes P/L Verhältnis
+gute Akkulaufzeit

Was für Modelle sind da empfehlenswert?
Ich danke euch


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Suche günstige Alternative zum Surface*



iHusoo91 schrieb:


> Was für Modelle sind da empfehlenswert?


Such Dir was aus:
Tablets mit Hersteller: ASUS/Acer/LG Electronics/Lenovo/MSI/Microsoft/Samsung/Sony/Toshiba, Display-Größe ab 10", Display-Größe bis 12.1", Dock-Features: Tastatur Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland.

Die Auswahl ist groß und Du hast keine bestimmten Vorgaben gemacht (Ausstattung, Preis, Mobilfunk, ...).

Und nimm keinen Hersteller den Du nicht kennst.
Den Billigrümpel klopft man nach 1/2 bis 1 Jahr so wie so in die Tonne wegen ausgebrochener Buchsen, kaputten Netzteilen, inkompatiblen Erweiterungen ... .


----------



## PhoenixEX (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Suche günstige Alternative zum Surface*

Erstmals danke
Habe mich auch bissi Informiert
Was sagt ihr zum Acer Switch 3?


----------



## warawarawiiu (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Suche günstige Alternative zum Surface*



iHusoo91 schrieb:


> Erstmals danke
> Habe mich auch bissi Informiert
> Was sagt ihr zum Acer Switch 3?



Das switch 3 hat einen n420p Prozessor und kostet ca. 400euro.

Ich bin einfach kein Freund der n prozessoren und würde versuchen ein Gerät mit i5 oder mindestens i3 zu bekommen.

Damit kannst du dann auch mal deine steam games in ordenich spielen wenn die prozessoren der 6l7. Generation sind haben sie ordentliche onbord grakas. 

Es kommt halt drauf an was dir wichtig ist. 

Du suchst eine Alternative zum surface, also ist dir windows wichtig. 
Wenn du mit Windows mehr als Office, Youtube und ein paar minigames betreiben willst kommt man Imo an den I3 BIS I7 prozessoren leider nicht vorbei.

Ich hatte vor 3 Jahren mal ein "altes surface" mit i3...... Da liefen games wie skyrim usw sogar ganz nlannehmbar drauf


----------



## PhoenixEX (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Suche günstige Alternative zum Surface*

@warawarawiiu 
Auch danke an dich für deine Unterstützung

Ich muss mich allerdings entschuldigen, da ich gar nicht erwähnt habe, was mit dem Tablett gemacht wird

Das Tablet ist für meinen Vater und er will damit folgendes machen:
+Mit Office arbeiten
+Youtube Videos gucken
+Surfen

Ich habe Surface gesagt, da:

a) ich mich mit Tablets nicht auskenne
b) mein Vater unbedingt eine Tastatur(wie das vom Surface) haben möchte und nicht einen Laptop

Was könntet Ihr mir also empfehlen?
Dennoch bevorzuge ich(wie wuselsurfer bereits gesagt hat) ein bekannten Tablett Hersteller(Acer, Asus und was es alles halt noch gibt).


----------



## warawarawiiu (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Suche günstige Alternative zum Surface*



iHusoo91 schrieb:


> @warawarawiiu
> Auch danke an dich für deine Unterstützung
> 
> Ich muss mich allerdings entschuldigen, da ich gar nicht erwähnt habe, was mit dem Tablett gemacht wird
> ...



Für diese anwendungsfaelle wird de n Prozessor locker reichen.

Generell zu Microsoft tablets:

Ich hatte schon 3 Android tablets und 2 ipads.... Immer die high end Versionen.
Generell kann ich sagen, das vor allem das Microsoft surface mit Windows Betriebssystem für mich damals eine Offenbarung war. 

Schnell, flexibel und eben auch als Laptop Ersatz super gewesen.  Support und Treiber in Windows sowieso hervorragend. 
Android ist für mich fürs Handy die erste Wahl. Auf tablet aber imo eine vollkatastrope. 

Ipad könnte aber für deinen Vater eine Alternative sein. Die normalen (nicht pro) sind wirklich nicht mehr teuer und es geht eigentlich nicht einfacher..... Tastaturen gibt's auch und Microsoft Office ebenfalls..... Ausserdem sehr einfach zu bedienen gerade für die ältere Generation.


----------



## Darkseth (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Suche günstige Alternative zum Surface*

Was soll denn damit gemacht werden?
Werden bestimmte Anwendungen gebraucht?


----------



## fotoman (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Suche günstige Alternative zum Surface*

Alternative zum Surface? Welches Surface denn? Und nein, das ist keine Geräteklasse sondern ein Teil der Gerätebezeichnung für viele recht unterschiedliche Geräte von Microsoft, wie ein Blick in jede Preissuchmaschine sofort klärt Bleibe ich bei den aktuell kaufbaren Surface-Tablets, also Surface 3 mit 10.8" und 3:2 Display oder Surface Pro 2017 mit 12,3" 3 und :2 Display.

Das Switch 3 hat halt ein 16:10 Display. Das ist gut für Filme aber (nicht nur für mich) miserabel zum Arbeiten/Surfen, wenn  ein 3:2 Display eine Alternative ist.

Wie schwer all diese Windows-Brocken sind und wie instabil das ganze wird, wenn man Tablet+Tastatur mal nicht nur auf dem festen Tisch nutzen will/kann, kann man sich bei bedarf in jedem Elektronikmarkt ansehen.

Der Pentium m4200 des Switch 3 ist zwar nicht gerade hochperformant, dürfte aber für die genannten Aufgaben genügen, wenn man denn weiss, was man einstellt. Für 400 Euro, wird man kein andrens Neugerät bekommen, das für die Aufgaben besser geeignet ist und dazu ein 12" Display bietet.

Office dürfte nicht nur eMails bedeuten, und dann auf einem Tablet mit BT-Tastaur und ohne Maus (ok, auch mit sowas kann man ein iPad sicherlich vergewaltugen, dürfte darauf aber genauso ineffektiv sein wie unter Android) Text oder Tabellen bearbeiten? Das mag für Jugendliche/junge Erwachsene durchaus effektiv möglich sein, die nichts anderes kennen. Wer sowas mal ein paar Jahre mit Tastatur/Maus gemacht hat, muss sich mind. massiv umgewöhnen, wenn er nicht gar irgendwann durchdreht. So lustige "Kleinigkeiten" wie der Zwang zu Fremdapps, wenn man schon nur eine Datei im lokalen Netzwerk speichern möchte ohne die Cloud oder iTunes zu bemühen, machen die Sache nicht einfacher.

Empfehlung habe ich keine, da mir die Anforderungen nicht klar sind. Die Anforderung nach lechtem Gewicht lässt sich mit 10-12" bei Windows nicht erfüllen. Ein Surface 3 wiegt ohne Tastatur 630g, ein Surface Pro dann schon 770g und das Switch 3 geschlagene 900g (alles ohne Tastatur). Spätestens das hält man nicht mehr länger als Tablet in der Hand, womit ich entweder den Gerätevorschlag oder den Wunsch nach einem Tablet nicht verstehe. So angenehm 12" bei 3:2 für gewisse Aufgaben sind, die Teile sind nicht nur schwer, sondern auch groß. Auch wieder kein Problem wenn man weiss, warum man genau so ein Gerät möchte. dann kommt aber auch nur noch solch ein Gerät/Dispaly in Frage (u.U. noch eins mit 12,0" bei 3:2), aber keines mit 16:10.

Persönlich würde ich sowas empfehlen
Acer Switch 5 SW512-52-5819 ab €' '799,-- (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
12", 3:2, i5 püassiv gekühlt und inkl. Tastatur und Stift und guter Ausstattung noch bezahlbar. Bei Microsoft beokmmt man dafür mit viel Glück als Angeobt eins mit Tastatur, 4GB und 128 GB SSD.

Erst, wenn Multimedia die wichtigste Anwendung ist und Office in eMails und 2-3 Breifen im Jahr (hoffentlch mit passendem WLan-Drucker) ist, würed ich über ein iPad oder Android-Tablet nachdenken.

Soll es günstiger werden und Gebrauchtgeräte kommen in Frage, kann man auch nach einem Switch Alpha 12 suchen. Oder nahc einem Surface Pro 3/4.


----------



## Schori (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Suche günstige Alternative zum Surface*

Ich habe ein Surface Pro 3 mit i3 und 4GB RAM für die Uni und bin ganz zufrieden damit, bei größeren Skripten dauerts manchmal aber.

Sehe ab und an welche mit dem Acer Switch und die sind damit auch zufrieden.

Evtl. kannst du, wie bereits gesagt, ja ein Surface Pro 3 gebraucht ergattern.


----------



## PhoenixEX (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Suche günstige Alternative zum Surface*

Hey Leute

erstmals danke an euch allen aber das hat sich leider erledigt, da mein Vater gestern einfach ins Media Markt gefahren ist und sich folgendes Modell gekauft hat

Lenovo Miix 320-10ICR-80XF001VGE - Notebookcheck.com Externe Tests


Ich habe jetzt aber mal eine andere und wichtigere Frage:

Kann ich auf so einem Tablet Win 8.1 draufspielen???(installiert ist Win 10)

Grund: ich habe eine orginale Software von Win 8.1 mit Office(wird beim formatieren mit installiert)
Office an sich habe leider nicht

Sprich kann ich das Tablett formatieren wie ein PC oder geht das nicht?


----------



## warawarawiiu (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Suche günstige Alternative zum Surface*



iHusoo91 schrieb:


> Hey Leute
> 
> erstmals danke an euch allen aber das hat sich leider erledigt, da mein Vater gestern einfach ins Media Markt gefahren ist und sich folgendes Modell gekauft hat
> 
> ...



Wird gehen. Du solltest aber den key für win 10 auslesen und notieren und die recovery Partition unangetastet lassen. 

Das Gerät ist was qualitaet und Leistung angeht von einem surface natürlich meilenweit entfernt.... Auch das switch waere eine viel bessere wählt gewesen. 

Schade.... Das war imo zu schnell gekauft ^^
Wenn es seinen Anforderungen allerdings gerecht wird und alles für ihm ausreichend gut funktioniert: alles richtig gemacht und unnoetig Ausgaben verhindert.


----------



## fotoman (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Suche günstige Alternative zum Surface*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Wird gehen. Du solltest aber den key für win 10 auslesen und notieren und die recovery Partition unangetastet lassen.


Bleibt zu hoffen, dass danach wirklich alles funktioniert, falls es nicht ein original Installationsimage von Lenovo ist (kann wohl nicht sein, das Miix 320 wurde nur mit Win 10 verkauft). Ein Win 8.1, das alle Treiber inkl. WLan, BT (oder wie die tastatur auch angebunden sein mag) und Touch enthält? Da tut sich schon Win 10 schwer.

Aber man kann ja vorher problemlos ein Image des ganzen eMMC-Speichers anlegen (z.B. mit Macrium Reflect oder was einem dazu gerade in die Finger kommt, Bootmedium/Stick/CD nicht vergessen inkl. Test, ob man es am Tablet auch booten kann).

Ob das Switch 3 die bessere Wahl gewesen wäre, hängt stark von den eigenen Ansprüchen ab. Das Mixx 320 hat bei Bedarf eine feste Tastatur (kann also auch mal mit Tastatur in der Hängematte im Garten genutzt werden) und es ist spürbar leichter wie das Switch 3.

Man sollte halt mit so einer CPU, gepaart mit eMMC Speicher, nicht den gleichen Fehler begehen, den nahezu jeder Tester begeht und das Gerät sofort nach der Inbetriebnahme geschwindigkeitsmäßig beurteilen.

Auf meinem 12" Tablet mit Atom x5-Z8300 kann ich jedenfalls ganz brauchbar nicht nur PDFs lesen, sondern auch mit Firefox surfen (wenn man sich mal an die Bildschirmtastatur gewöhnt hat, aber das Problem hat man mit jedem Tablet, wenn man "zu alt" ist um mit Touch-Tastaturen aufgewachsen zu sein). YT mit 1080p30 (mehr Auflösung ist bei dem Miix 320 sinnlos) spielt es mit 20-30% CPU und 60% GPU Last ruckelfrei ab. Auch 1080p60 (wenn man sowas denn erst einmal findet) führt mit 60% CPU und 90% GPU (inkl. Skalierung auf 2160x1440) noch nicht zur Vollauslastung oder Rucklern, wenn das Netzwerk schnell genug ist und Windows keinen Schwachsinn im Hintergrund treibt.


----------

